# Shedding and Stress??



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky has always been a shedder, but never bad. It has always been very minimal and never a problem. 

Just since we have brought home our new BRT pup I have noticed that she has started shedding like crazy....and I mean like crazy.  Nothing else has changed. Same food, same routine, same everything. Great appitite, lots of energy, etc. She is currently eating Orijen and doing great with it. I made sure that once Duncan came home that everything else would stay the same for her.

Her and Duncan have been getting along great, but it has taken her a while to warm up to him. I am seeing her relax more and more around him. 

I am just wondering if this shedding can be related to the stress she is feeling due to us bringing the new pup into our home? :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely. This is a HUGE change in her life and the stress is coming out through shedding. Every dog handles their stress differently. Just re-enforce her spot in the family and give her extra attention. I wouldn't worry too much about her though...glad that they are getting along better, I'm sure they will best of buds soon enough :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks Natalie! That's what I thought, just needed to make sure. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

How old is Lucky anyway?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> How old is Lucky anyway?


In November she will be 11 years old.

For her age she has a great energy level. She could still run all day. She loves to chase the ball. 

I also make sure that Duncan doesn't "pester" or bug her as I know his energy level at times can be higher than hers.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Could it have anything to do with getting older too?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Definitely, my dog is the same way, but instead of shedding, he gets a ton of dandruff between his shoulder blades everytime he's faced with a stressful situation, like meeting a lot of people. 
This may be helpful, but I've used st. john's wort in the past to help ease Uno's anxiety and it works really well. 
He has some reactivity issues with people, so were working with positive reinforcement, t-touch, and at the time I was also giving him fish oil in addition to st. johns. Anyways, I noticed that he became quite relaxed and then a little dopey(I was giving him a capsule daily), so I decided to cut back to just one capsule a week and it works well. 

Uno is 60 lbs and I give him 250 mg of extract. I buy a lot of supplements from swanson vitamins and it was on sale at the time, but you can get it at any health food store.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies. :smile:

Hi Kim-I'm not sure if it's due to age.....I know that all her life up until 2 days after Duncan came home she never, never shed like this. It does seem to be getting better.

Thanks for the ideas of using supplements. I will look into it and keep it in mind.

I'm glad to report that her shedding does look as if it has subsided some, and I can tell that she is feeling more relaxed now. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

saraj2878 said:


> Hi Kim-I'm not sure if it's due to age.....I know that all her life up until 2 days after Duncan came home she never, never shed like this. It does seem to be getting better.


Yeah then I guess not. Just a thought. :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

^^^^Any input is helpful! :biggrin:


----------

